# Agile Headless Evaluation Model!



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 3, 2016)

Okay boys and occasional girls. I have something wonderful to share .

Agile Hawker Headless Evaluation Sample - RondoMusic.com

I have not seen a thread(didn't look very hard)

Please help in making this model popular so I can get my 8 string version!


----------



## MoshJosh (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks petty cool to me! Might be a good introduction to heedless for people like me. . . Poor people.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 3, 2016)

Good on them. Im not a fan of the aesthetics, but it's a step in the right direction. Next thing we know they might try their hands at a multiscale headless


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 3, 2016)

Interesting. 

Might have to purchase one when available.


----------



## sezna (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm digging it but I would prefer a more unique shape, I think. That looks a lot like a steinberger.






He says he is soliciting comments - does anybody here know how to submit a comment about it? Just e-mail him?

edit: I am glad it has a trem bridge


----------



## marcwormjim (Jun 3, 2016)

The Agile lines are WMI; made in the same factory as the Strandberg OS line. I'd love to see a "budget" approximation of the Strandberg trem mass-produced, if only to push those "Overlord of Music" Steinberger knock-offs out of the market.


----------



## sezna (Jun 3, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> The Agile lines are WMI; made in the same factory as the Strandberg OS line. I'd love to see a "budget" approximation of the Strandberg trem mass-produced, if only to push those "Overlord of Music" Steinberger knock-offs out of the market.



Are those really crappy? I've seen those as well as this one and I was thinking of getting one and converting an old Ibanez RG... is it worth going for the real deal?


----------



## trem licking (Jun 3, 2016)

8 string model with the trem and I'll have one


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2016)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/122927-headless-agile.html

6 years later...


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 3, 2016)

Hmm, that bridge doesn't even look awful... Wonder if they'll be available in the parts bin like some of the other bits and bobs that pop up there, because I don't totally love the look of the model itself.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jun 3, 2016)

sezna said:


> Are those really crappy? I've seen those as well as this one and I was thinking of getting one and converting an old Ibanez RG... is it worth going for the real deal?



For a project like that, I'd actually go with the Overlord of Music turd; because it'll be easier to replace with a JCustom S-trem, should you decide you prefer the setup. But don't expect the mounting to be exactly the same - It's just that the front part of the trem you linked is (as far as I know) a different shape; necessitating different routing and potential filling. But feel free to try out either one for a headless RG experiment - Worst case scenario, you leave the trem locked in hard tail mode.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 3, 2016)

Hmm...interesting. I'd like to know ballpark price. I wonder if they'd do this as a seven with an extended scale?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 3, 2016)

This looks awesome  If you like it send Kurt an email.



Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/122927-headless-agile.html
> 
> 6 years later...



#trendsetter


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2016)

Randy said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/122927-headless-agile.html
> 
> 6 years later...



It also reminded me how much I miss the pre-'cease and desist' Hawker body


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Jun 3, 2016)

Looks good, If it had a much slimmer body and a bit sharper horns it would be perfect.. that's just me though.


----------



## sezna (Jun 3, 2016)

Just e-mailed him asking about ERG options and a different body, ergo perhaps? Crossed fingers...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 3, 2016)

I emailed him this thread so he can see what his people's think of this work


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jun 3, 2016)

8 String headless below 1 grand and I am totally in. A headless without having to deal with Kiesel or a big name brand is a big plus. I'd get a Strandy OS, but the Endur-neck would not work for me.

Come on Kurt, 8 string please, I'd get one no matter what.


----------



## sezna (Jun 3, 2016)

Just got this reply:


> Thanks for the input Alex - the body was developed from our Hawker and PS lines which begin around 2002 (which I believe actually pre-dated the guitar in your photo. Target price is $399



$399 is NOT bad. Only a bit more expensive than the Aliexpress headless knockoffs.

Btw, this is what I said:


> Hello! You said you're requesting comments on the headless model, so I hope this is the correct email address to send comments to.
> 
> 
> I really like it, and I'd be tempted to buy it as is. I would like to know an estimated price, though.
> ...


----------



## bostjan (Jun 3, 2016)

sezna said:


> Just e-mailed him asking about ERG options and a different body, ergo perhaps? Crossed fingers...



Emailed about ERG options and received a response with a price?

Nothing about ERG options?

Maybe too soon to tell. I definitely don't need any more six strings. I'm impressed with the potential pricing, though. I'll be keeping an eye on this. Maybe there'll be a seven string baritone version of this someday...

EDIT: You edited, so I edit&#8230;

Maybe you asked too many questions to get an answer for each.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 3, 2016)

^^^ I would look very seriously at a 7-string version of this priced at, say, $499 or $549, especially if I can get inlays on my fretboard. As superstrats go, that's a pretty mild one from my perspective.


----------



## sezna (Jun 3, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Emailed about ERG options and received a response with a price?
> 
> Nothing about ERG options?
> 
> ...



Sorry, I have this bad tendency of impulse-replying and then editing for clarity.

He did leave me a bit unsatisfied BUT I'm sure he's responding to at least five other emails from people in this thread. Maybe they will get better answers 

I have a hunch there will be ERG though, as Rondo has never been afraid of large amounts of strings.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 3, 2016)

is there gonna be a non tremolo version?


----------



## bzhan1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Really? After all these years and this is the best shape they could come up with? It's so fat and crab looking...


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not the biggest fan of how the body came out but it's not awful. To my eyes, the pickups and rings and bridge being all black, then the big cavity cover and trem cavity cover on such a small body detracts a lot from the body itself  If they offer this as a custom shop option, that could offer some interesting combinations.

The original thread, Kurt mentioned the original concept was going to be based on the AL. Would be interested in seeing if that comes to fruition eventually.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 3, 2016)

Everytime I see it this is what comes to mind. Can't shake it...


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 3, 2016)

why the two strap pins on the bottom?????


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> why the two strap pins on the bottom?????



My guess is that the cutout on the back makes it inconvenient to put on a regular stand (and you cant hang it since it has no head), so it sits on the two strap pins as to not scratch the butt.

It also looks kinda like nipples.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Jun 4, 2016)

Randy said:


> It also looks kinda like nipples.



Reminds me of this, instead.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 4, 2016)

Damn. Solid color versions would be sick.

But at 399 I will probably get one regardless of options as my new "metal" guitar. Too many old man guitars joined my collection recently 

EDIT: I will probably email Kurt but I might as well say it here too...

I think it should be a little thinner. Standard Hawker/Carved top guitar thickness looks a little weird on a headless.


----------



## pullingstraws (Jun 4, 2016)

This piques my interest. I always thought the Hawker would look cool as a headless. (It is a little thick-looking, though...) I would totally pick up a seven string version!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 4, 2016)

pullingstraws said:


> This piques my interest. I always thought the Hawker would look cool as a headless. (It is a little thick-looking, though...) I would totally pick up a seven string version!



Hey Thick is good! That's how I like my guitars.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 5, 2016)

Looks really cool. Carved top with binding seems unusual for a headless, but it works.


----------



## RaulThrashMetal (Jun 5, 2016)

I have a dream that one day headless multiscales will go mainstream and I'll be able to afford one. Until that day, I'll keep on sleeping.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jun 5, 2016)

Randy said:


> My guess is that the cutout on the back makes it inconvenient to put on a regular stand (and you cant hang it since it has no head), so it sits on the two strap pins as to not scratch the butt.
> 
> It also looks kinda like nipples.



I actually think this one looks way less titty than others. The Vader, and a bunch of the Steinbergers look like straight up boobs and I laugh every time I see them.

You're right though. The buttons are a method of standing the guitar without scuffing the bottom. They also hold a strap differently from one to the other. Using the bass side button to hold the strap kind of puts the strings/picking position a little further south and, to me, out of the way. The bottom strap button holds the guitar higher up and makes playing, again to me, easier. Variety! It's great stuff.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jun 5, 2016)

Mmm those Steinberger-looking boobies.


----------



## exo (Jun 6, 2016)

7 string/27"scale/maple board/blue quilt/satin finish/$500 ballpark.

I'd be very interested in that. I've almost pulled the trigger on the existing Hawker727 a couple different times....


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 6, 2016)

Randy said:


> It also reminded me how much I miss the pre-'cease and desist' Hawker body



Is that the one they have pictured in the "evolution" montage at the bottom? Then I miss it too, and I didn't even know it had existed.

...somewhat off-topic, but has anyone the old Agile AL headstock? Looking at that and the current one I can't fathom why they don't just use the Hawker head on the AL.


----------



## FrznTek (Jun 6, 2016)

exo said:


> 7 string/27"scale/maple board/blue quilt/satin finish/$500 ballpark.



for me... 7 string/27"scale/maple board/green (or lizard burst) flame with white trim/satin finish/$450 - $500 ballpark.

I'd buy one!!


----------



## vansinn (Jun 6, 2016)

Not what I'd call a lovely shape, but it looks damn practical 
Trem looks to have the pivoting based on bearings; I wonder how smooth this will work and how well it'll return to zero..
Hats off to Kurt, you cannot say he doesn't dare..

Now, an 8-stringer based on this concept, with a 3/4" fan from 26.5" to 27.25" towards to headstock could work just fine, think you not..?


----------



## marcwormjim (Jun 6, 2016)

Folks should make a point of seeking out Kurt during NAMM: He's one of those rare music store owners who actually cares enough about putting quality instruments in the hands of musicians to act toward it - And just look at what he's built with that attitude. It doesn't matter that the 21st century essentially brought an end to the brick-and-mortar, mom-n-pop business format, in favor of the drop-shipping model with the online storefront (if you can even justify the overhead of building a site these days, what with eBay and Reverb storefronts): The spirit of the matter transcends the medium, and I wish more people in the instrument industry shared Kurt's attitude and vision.


Will that get me a free guitar?


----------



## bloc (Jun 6, 2016)

The Kiesel Killer


----------



## MFB (Jun 6, 2016)

Can't wait to see how many of these still don't sell despite having all the features people claim to want.

Personally, I think it looks fine as is despite the veneer, and I can only imagine how it'd look with an actual quilted top.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jun 6, 2016)

dear god there is no pleasing you people...


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks better than the vader guitars. 

The carved top sets it apart from most the the present competition.


----------



## sezna (Jun 6, 2016)

GenghisCoyne said:


> dear god there is no pleasing you people...



I mean...the name of this site is sevenstring.org. Of course we want ERG 

Also this guitar is cheap enough for me to justify modding the crap out of it, and for that, I'm thankful.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 6, 2016)

sezna said:


> I mean...the name of this site is sevenstring.org. Of course we want ERG
> 
> Also this guitar is cheap enough for me to justify modding the crap out of it, and for that, I'm thankful.



Right? I mean, I signed up here to talk about and share photos of seven string guitars and playing seven string guitars. Then we had eight string guitars, which were seven string guitars that were one louder.

It used to be, that when someone posted a cool six string guitar, people here would say "but it's missing a string!" Nowadays, you post a seven string guitar here and you get somebody saying "wish it was a sixer." Nothing wrong with that, except the name of the site. 

My first reaction to seeing any cool six string guitar is to think "wish it had another string." And now that my primary guitar is an eight string and nearly all others are sevens, I just can't help it.

If this was "headlessguitar.org" or something, then yeah, hoping for it to be an ERG would potentially be a stretch.


----------



## oremus91 (Jun 7, 2016)

Glad they are finally doing this even if I wanted a hipshot headless on it I should have known they would use their own hardware. I remember the guy from Rondo being afraid of problems regarding intellectual property laws and declining to produce this years ago but it is here after all!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 7, 2016)

The prototype is for sale if anyones wants it!

Agile Hawker Headless Evaluation Sample - RondoMusic.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm so ....ing tempted... But I'm saving for a Mesa cab.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 8, 2016)

If it wasn't red I would get it. Rondo's Tribal Red has always been ugly to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2016)

^That too. 

Hopefully this means an actual headless line in the future. $399 for that is awesome. I actually really dig the shape. Closest I'll get to a Steinberger M-series.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 8, 2016)

..... Anyone want to buy a LTD MV300?


----------



## exo (Jun 8, 2016)

Tempting.

A) don't need another 6
B) not a fan of the proto's finish
C) it'd have to go on the credit card
D) if I buy anything else without thinning the herd, WIFE. WILL. KILL. ME.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 8, 2016)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Okay boys and occasional girls. I have something wonderful to share .
> 
> Agile Hawker Headless Evaluation Sample - RondoMusic.com
> 
> ...



That is hideous.


----------



## manu80 (Jun 9, 2016)

Not as much as other guitar...


----------



## Opion (Jun 9, 2016)

400 dollars for a headless guitar? We're living in the renaissance era, ya'll


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2016)

Opion said:


> 400 dollars for a headless guitar? We're living in the renaissance era, ya'll



Bro, that's not a Renaissance, this is:

Agile Renaissance 8X NA EQ 8 String Acoustic Multiscale - RondoMusic.com


----------



## sezna (Jun 10, 2016)

MFB said:


> Bro, that's not a Renaissance, this is:
> 
> Agile Renaissance 8X NA EQ 8 String Acoustic Multiscale - RondoMusic.com



I don't mean to thread derail but I GAS for one of these every day. I just could never justify buying it. I have no idea what I would play on it.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2016)

Not that it'll make a bit of difference but when I get some free time, I'd love to sketch up an Interceptor and/or Intrepid headless. Kurt chose the Hawker and he was originally talking about the AL shape, so clearly he wanted to base the headless on an existing shape.... The current design isn't terrible but I have a feeling the Intrepid or Interceptor base would work better


----------



## sezna (Jun 10, 2016)

Randy said:


> Not that it'll make a bit of difference but when I get some free time, I'd love to sketch up an Interceptor and/or Intrepid headless. Kurt chose the Hawker and he was originally talking about the AL shape, so clearly he wanted to base the headless on an existing shape.... The current design isn't terrible but I have a feeling the Intrepid or Interceptor base would work better



Not giving you orders or anything...but I wouldn't mind seeing a single cut version or one with that strandberg-type leg cutout....


----------



## rampant (Jun 10, 2016)

Reminds me of Buck Dharma and his Steinberger. I always thought those looked too weird but the people who like them LOVE them.


----------



## Opion (Jun 11, 2016)

Randy said:


> Not that it'll make a bit of difference but when I get some free time, I'd love to sketch up an Interceptor and/or Intrepid headless. Kurt chose the Hawker and he was originally talking about the AL shape, so clearly he wanted to base the headless on an existing shape.... The current design isn't terrible but I have a feeling the Intrepid or Interceptor base would work better



I absolutely agree with you on that. But also I can't help but think this kinda looks like an OG Steinberger, and c'mon how cool is that. I wonder if the Steinberger design is gonna become trendy again


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 14, 2016)

Man am I a happy camper with all this. Kurt finally found a way to make our dreams seem that much closer to reality. There's *a lot* I like about this model as I've been a fan of the Hawker and all its iterations since I first saw them. That being said, I'd love if he could find a way to maybe slim out that bottom _belly_ a bit because it does look a bit to wide to my eyes. However, I can't imagine the tooling costs to accomplish that at the volume these factories produce without resorting to hand filing it down _(a big no-no for large and mostly automated factories)_. Aside from that I think the shape works really well as a headless. I'd definitely like to see him take these specs to the Interceptor and Intrepid lines, but I'm happy with this.

_P.S.: Tried to throw money at Rondo for the proto before I wrote this and it seems it's already been snatched. I'll be waiting on that NGD whoever you are!_


----------



## Explorer (Sep 19, 2016)

Dang it!

After real life got pretty busy, I just popped onto SS.org to look up if anyone had ever bought a Kiesel electric 12-string (and dropped Carvin/Kiesel from my list of possibilities after that poop show of Keisel defending their right to do a crappy job, thanks no thanks), and found this topic attempting to search "12-string" through the internal search function. 

And as soon as I saw a link to the Rondo site with that guitar, i immediately tried to add it to the cart for an instant purchase, only for them to tell me that there were none to add. (NOOOoooo°°°...!)

I am disappoint.

I'm gonna do some more searches, but it's nice to see the Hessian might finally become a possibility.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (May 8, 2017)

Just a few left now

http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Hawker_Headless_BlackFlame.html
http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Hawker_Headless_BBR.html

Kurt


----------



## Unleash The Fury (May 8, 2017)

Technically i wouldnt call it a headless. Id call it a headstock without tuning pegs.

But that swirly red color is gorgeous!


----------



## EverDream (May 8, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> Technically i wouldnt call it a headless. Id call it a headstock without tuning pegs.



I agree


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Oct 30, 2017)

http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Hawker_Headless_627_BBR_ss9554.html

This is new to the Rondo site


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 30, 2017)

That’s got a big booty for a headless. But otherwise looks pretty great actually. And a headless at THAT price point. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Oct 30, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> That’s got a big booty for a headless. But otherwise looks pretty great actually. And a headless at THAT price point. Pretty impressive.



I still think the head looks retarted on it. It looks like they partially amputated a normal headstock. Also wish they would change the color already for their 27" models because they have plenty of oceanburst guitars on that site


----------



## gunch (Oct 30, 2017)

http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Hawker_Headless_BBR.html



Rondo said:


> Scale length: 24 3/4"



YES DADDY

I'd defintely try to fit a different string retaining system though, or just hack it off enough to fit a floyd nut/clamp there


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Oct 31, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> http://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Hawker_Headless_BBR.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must admit, that top and color is absolutley beautiful. Its like a guitar from Mars


----------



## marcwormjim (Oct 31, 2017)

Get your headless ass to Mars.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Nov 4, 2017)

Current design above for reference



Quick and terrible editing on my part: I’d like the design a lot more if it was more like this. By cutting the excess body off; the “headstock” cut be shortened considerably as well, but maintain good balance


----------



## manu80 (Nov 4, 2017)

Looks nice, stil dont understand the need to copy even the brand name next to the neck cutaway like Strandberg.....


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Nov 4, 2017)

........and like Kiesel. I dont mind it though. Maybe they should put the logo on the back or on the outer diameter


----------



## marcwormjim (Nov 4, 2017)

Right? Why even put a brand logo in a prominent spot on the body like that when you can just put it on the headsto...


----------

